# What counts as a trash in the town?



## Blackreach (Feb 11, 2014)

I know like there are kind of things that when you put on the floor a giant red flower appears with flies in it

and ik that bells,fruits dont count as a trash if u put them on the floor, but what does? tools?? or furnitures or what


----------



## effluo (Feb 11, 2014)

Anything that isn't fruit(not sure about perfect), mushrooms, flowers and buried (gyroids, pitfalls, and unassessed fossils)is considered trash.


----------



## ayeAmariah (Feb 11, 2014)

Well idk about fruit, because I used to keep a basket of all types of fruit near the front of my town and for the longest time I couldn't get a perfect town because "there was too much trash". After I picked up my fruit, I got a perfect town rating lol. Also, if you pick up seashells and drop them, they're considered trash. I think it's when you pick things up and drop them again that they become trash.. But not 100% sure.


----------



## nacy (Feb 11, 2014)

effluo said:


> Anything that isn't fruit(not sure about perfect), mushrooms, flowers and buried (gyroids, pitfalls, and unassessed fossils)is considered trash.



is there a limit? or are gyroids potentially not trash, because i have 3 out around a pwp and my town is perfect


----------



## effluo (Feb 11, 2014)

nacy said:


> is there a limit? or are gyroids potentially not trash, because i have 3 out around a pwp and my town is perfect



I don't think so. I kept perfect town for two months and had tons of gyroids buried in town. 

I also kept fruit on the ground and kept it..


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 11, 2014)

Seashells aren't either, since nobody has mentioned them.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

The only things aren't counted are buried pitfalls, buried and unassessed fossils, buried gyroids, and singular fruit and seashells.


----------



## Blackreach (Feb 11, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

guys what if i put them on the beach sand? do they also consider as trash?


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Feb 11, 2014)

I believe so.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Tareq said:


> @kittykat LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLOLOLOLL WTF
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> guys what if i put them on the beach sand? do they also consider as trash?


Yes. Should be common knowledge as well, but flowers don't go against the rating.


----------



## ayeAmariah (Feb 11, 2014)

nacy said:


> is there a limit? or are gyroids potentially not trash, because i have 3 out around a pwp and my town is perfect



You can have up to 5 "trash" items out in your town to still get a perfect town rating.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 11, 2014)

-_- perfect town => TOO HARD.

I have decorations lying all over the beach, and my town.


----------



## Blackreach (Feb 11, 2014)

tools also count as trash?wow that sucks


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2014)

ayeAmariah said:


> Well idk about fruit, because I used to keep a basket of all types of fruit near the front of my town and for the longest time I couldn't get a perfect town because "there was too much trash". After I picked up my fruit, I got a perfect town rating lol. Also, if you pick up seashells and drop them, they're considered trash. I think it's when you pick things up and drop them again that they become trash.. But not 100% sure.



Fruit itself is not trash. Fruit in a basket is trash.


----------

